# This arrived &#128556;



## JT77 (Jun 5, 2018)

Unfortunately My dad passed away in April,  when clearing the house I found  pic he used to carry in his wallet, that was on his dresser, it was of me and him when I was around 1, made me smile. I always spoke to my dad before golf and before and after games etc, so I thought Iâ€™d ask Scott readman if they could do a bespoke cover for me, I uploaded the pic and I silhouetted it, then sent it to Emma at SRC, she helped tidy it up a bit and together we came to a final concept, took around 4 weeks but the headcover for my driver arrived today and Iâ€™m delighted, itâ€™s top quality and looks great, Iâ€™m made up. Excellent service Fromm SRC and Emma especially.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 5, 2018)

Great way to remember your Dad, hopefully bring you plenty of luck on the course &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## GB72 (Jun 5, 2018)

Love that. If I come across the right picture it is certainly something I would look at doing.


----------



## JT77 (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks Brian hopefully ðŸ‘
Thanks GB, Iâ€™m glad I went for it I still find I â€˜talkâ€™ to him on the course so Iâ€™ll not feel just as daft now maybe ðŸ˜³


----------



## Ndw7 (Jun 5, 2018)

That looks great. Such a nice thought, and a lovely way to remember your dad.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2018)

Thatâ€™s brilliant, great idea.


----------



## JT77 (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks chaps. Yeah spoke with my wife and sister about it too and agreed it was a lovely reminder &#128077;


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 5, 2018)

That's spot on, superb way to remember your dad


----------



## RW1986 (Jun 5, 2018)

Love that. Class touch


----------



## JT77 (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks chaps, trying it out tonight as have a match tomorrow, at least Iâ€™ll jeep smiling ðŸ˜³


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 5, 2018)

JT77 said:



			Thanks chaps, trying it out tonight as have a match tomorrow, at least Iâ€™ll jeep smiling ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

May your beloved dad bring you good luck on the course.


----------



## JT77 (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks AAC &#128077;


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 5, 2018)

Love it. Great touch and looks good to


----------



## One Planer (Jun 5, 2018)

That really is a quality touch :clap:

My love for Scott Readman goods is well known, I even started a thread on them. 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?95183-Scott-Readman-Concepts

Emma is lovely and can't do enough to get the design perfect. 

Again.  Lovely touch pal :thup:


----------



## JT77 (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks AD
Gareth, Emma was excellent all the way through the process, really helpful and friendly, the quality of the cover is superb, absolute top draw!!


----------



## Jensen (Jun 5, 2018)

Very moving and heartfelt. Your dad will be with you on the golf course so don't be frightened to talk and have a joke with him. Great touch


----------



## JT77 (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks Jensen &#128077;


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 5, 2018)

Going to get one of them really nice.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 5, 2018)

Beautiful touch James . Pure class


----------



## JT77 (Jun 5, 2018)

Top quality cc98
Thanks Bill &#128521;


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jun 5, 2018)

That is fantastic! Looks great and the meaning behind it is spot on! Really special cover and hopefully brings you that something extra on the course


----------



## JT77 (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks mate I hope so &#128077;


----------



## jusme (Jun 6, 2018)

Great idea and brilliant story to read. It has me worried tho......please do not loose this on the course. You need to come up with a strategy to limit this possibility or at least get another one for reserve. Add your details - sew it inside or something.


----------



## JT77 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hadnâ€™t thought about losing it but Iâ€™ll get the wife to label it for me, thanks ðŸ‘


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 6, 2018)

JT77 said:



			Thanks chaps, trying it out tonight as have a match tomorrow, at least Iâ€™ll jeep smiling ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Too right. If you hit a great shot and he's got your back, hit bad and think what he'd say - encouragement or rolling on the floor laughing. Either way your smiling. 

Looks fantastic too.


----------



## Sharktooth (Jun 6, 2018)

Brilliant. A wee reminder every time you use it.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 6, 2018)

This is brilliant. Is it Seve inspired?


----------



## JT77 (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks marshy I can hear him ribbing me now lol
Yep ST it certainly is, his advice wasnâ€™t on point tonight though ðŸ˜³
Thanks Gary, a wee bit mate, went navy and white as I tend to wear a lot more blue than black.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 6, 2018)

What a great story JT!

A real classy touch and very impressed with the company that made it for you.

:thup:


----------



## JT77 (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks Golfmmad &#128521;


----------



## JV24601 (Jun 7, 2018)

JT77 said:



			Unfortunately My dad passed away in April,  when clearing the house I found  pic he used to carry in his wallet, that was on his dresser, it was of me and him when I was around 1, made me smile. I always spoke to my dad before golf and before and after games etc, so I thought Iâ€™d ask Scott readman if they could do a bespoke cover for me, I uploaded the pic and I silhouetted it, then sent it to Emma at SRC, she helped tidy it up a bit and together we came to a final concept, took around 4 weeks but the headcover for my driver arrived today and Iâ€™m delighted, itâ€™s top quality and looks great, Iâ€™m made up. Excellent service Fromm SRC and Emma especially.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant idea that and a lovely head cover


----------



## JT77 (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks JV


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2018)

Top quality. Now you can feel your dads presence on the course all the time. Might see what pics I have of me and the old man and do something similar, may a putter cover


----------



## JT77 (Jun 7, 2018)

Iâ€™m chuffed to bits with mine homer thanks.


----------



## londonlewis (Jun 8, 2018)

JT77 said:



			Unfortunately My dad passed away in April,  when clearing the house I found  pic he used to carry in his wallet, that was on his dresser, it was of me and him when I was around 1, made me smile. I always spoke to my dad before golf and before and after games etc, so I thought Iâ€™d ask Scott readman if they could do a bespoke cover for me, I uploaded the pic and I silhouetted it, then sent it to Emma at SRC, she helped tidy it up a bit and together we came to a final concept, took around 4 weeks but the headcover for my driver arrived today and Iâ€™m delighted, itâ€™s top quality and looks great, Iâ€™m made up. Excellent service Fromm SRC and Emma especially.
		
Click to expand...

That's excellent. 

Things like this mean more to me than most of my possession, other than the functional ones.


----------



## JT77 (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks Lewis, Iâ€™m really loving it on the bag, different to look at but great for me to see when Iâ€™m playing.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 8, 2018)

Its strange how we always like to carry something around that reminds us of good memories, and this is spot on, not something I would have ever thought of doing.  Now your dads with you in spirit on the golf course watching your good and better shots, nice one JT


----------



## JT77 (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks Kraxx Iâ€™m hoping he gets to see some good golf this weekend, couple big matches coming up! Thanks mate.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 8, 2018)

JT77 said:



			Thanks Kraxx Iâ€™m hoping he gets to see some good golf this weekend, couple big matches coming up! Thanks mate.
		
Click to expand...

Your more than welcome, play well and stay strong


----------

